
Ask HN: In a difficult situation at work. Need advice - helplessdev
Exceeded text limit, posted on Pastebin here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;raw&#x2F;g0kQfuYW<p>I&#x27;ll include the TL;DR here:<p>TL;DR: Project in a very messy situation, I&#x27;m under tremendous pressure to deliver while all responsible parties are on vacation, my performance rating from 2.5 months ago was lowered after the fact, and a promotion I was told to be given was withdrawn. Advice? And are they even allowed to do that?
======
itafroma
1\. Yes, they are allowed to do that, assuming you're an at will employee with
no contract that specifies otherwise.

2\. I'd give notice, citing the change in performance review and withdrawal of
the promotion/raise as the cause. It's one thing to work in what appear to be
horrific conditions, it's another to then be retroactively denied
compensation.

The main X factor is when you give notice, and that's up to you: personally,
I'd probably give notice immediately and see if the company counters with an
offer to reinstate what you were promised. Otherwise, start looking for
another job and give notice as soon as you get an offer.

This will certainly come up during your next job interview, so you don't want
to burn any bridges or get too emotional about this (even though you have the
right to, for sure):

\- Be calm and factual when explaining why you're giving notice, to prevent
poisoning the reference: your performance review was changed after the fact,
and you were denied compensation and an advancement opportunity you were
previously promised. In any situation, this is a reasonable and justified
reason to leave a job.

\- Do not give K as your reference. Give one of your other superiors.

\- When explaining why you left your previous company during interviews, you
don't want to throw them under the bus. Explain that you were looking to
advance and grow as a developer, but those opportunities were not available at
the previous company.

~~~
jacquesm
I don't agree with giving notice without giving K's boss a chance to prove
they can right this thing, and that can be done at no cost to the OP and
potentially has a huge upside.

~~~
6d0debc071
The cost to OP is all the opportunities they don't take in the mean time and
whatever mental cost they're paying by persisting in a horrible environment.

It might be worth it if they had an awesome relationship with their boss, a
lot of trust built up, but it doesn't sound like that's the case. If they'd a
decent relationship, and decent managers, the situation would never have
reached this point in the first place. Add to that the fact that the company
went back on their word...

They're either liars or stunningly incompetent. Neither's worth counting with.

------
ScottBurson
Why haven't you quit yet?

I don't mean the question harshly or sarcastically. I'm suggesting you take a
hard look at your motivations for staying even this long. I'm sure some of
them are positive: you say the project interests you technically; maybe you
have at least one or two co-workers you enjoy working with. But are there any
negative motivations? Those could include martyrhood: a feeling that you
somehow have to save this project, even though you almost certainly can't. Or,
maybe you have some fear around interviewing, or are unsure you can find
anything better. Or maybe just plain inertia.

If you thought that the project might somehow succeed and that you would
ultimately get credit for that, that would be one thing. But in the extremely
unlikely event that it does succeed, it's clear that K will get the credit;
she's already moved to sideline you.

There's nothing here for you. Really. Find another job _now_.

~~~
helplessdev
Honestly it matters very little to me who gets credit, and I definitely do
have people that I enjoy working with.

Sadly with the direction this project is heading, with K's role in this
project, and with the lack of positive change from upper management after so
feedback from many parties has really taken its toll/disheartened me. I do
agree I need to find another job, it's just a bit hard now during holiday
seasons and where I'm located.

Definitely working on it though, thank you.

------
pinewurst
Personally I wouldn't want to work for an employer who'd retroactively change
my performance reviews.

On the other hand, working for AWS is hardly any sort of panacea. Initially
it'll feel good to be out of your current situation, but there's a reason why
Amazon burns through so many people - and as a Seattleite, I've heard lots of
bad stories. I suggest you consider other options assuming you can hold things
together until hiring starts again Jan/Feb.

------
lordnacho
I searched this page for the string "lawyer" and didn't find it yet. I hope
you can see why. I would ask your lawyer about the laws about constructive
dismissal in your jurisdiction, and generally what your rights are.

Ideally, you would be able to find a new workplace before suing their asses,
and you would get some sort of settlement. Of course it's not a risk everyone
would take, have a think about the situation. Perhaps the AWS job is still
open?

I would definitely leave though. Having a person who can't code in charge of
coding is a bad idea, and it can only get worse with the deadline looming.
Coding is not like doing a bunch of slides, where you can suddenly cut the
scope and still have something that works. (Why did I bring that up? Because
if you're doing a non-coding project, you can often just chop the scope and
still have something.) They've broken Brook's Law by adding people near the
deadline AND they then lost those people, deservedly.

You're also being positioned for the blame, showing they simply don't know
what they're doing. How are they going to deliver anything with you and an
intern? The least fair thing that can happen is you and the intern produce a
sub-par product, and you then get the blame. Your company loses the contract,
or the bosses find some other people to do the work under a different name,
and you get the boot. Sorry if I sound cynical, I just don't want you to
suffer.

------
jacquesm
Mail the pastebin.com text to the boss of K, and if the result of that is not
to your liking hand in your notice. Make it clear that you unconditionally
request her removal or you will walk. This likely will result in you leaving
the company but give her boss a chance to right the ship. If they don't then
the situation is beyond your ability to influence.

If I were K's boss and unaware that this was happening (which I would consider
my own failure) I would very much appreciate a heads up and I would make very
sure that I'd do what is best for the company. Assuming you are telling the
truth there are more than enough hand-holds in your email to verify this.
Specifically the time-log and a bunch of other evidence. If your story tallies
and hers does not the decision is clear. If it is a toss up you will have to
leave, if hers is the one that I find more credible then you'll have to leave
too.

Either way, I'd appreciate the notice and I would definitely take it serious,
the project is large enough to be taken that serious.

best of luck.

~~~
gorbachev
Only do this, if you still care about the job and keeping it.

If you don't, do this at the exit interview.

------
mikekchar
Other posters are giving good advice. I agree with finding a better place to
work. However, reading between the lines, I have some more general advice
which you can follow or not, as you see fit.

As one of the other posters mentioned, you seem to be young. I say that not
because you say anything in particular that gives it away, but that most of us
old guys have gone through what you're going through many times before. Team
lead is usually as much a political position as it is a technical position.
Knowing how to deal with these issues and how to surf the chaos that can
happen at the programmer/manager interface is a big part of the job.

I don't want to kick you while you're down, but it's important to realize that
you have not succeeded in the political side of your job. It may very well be
the case that you could not succeed, no matter what you did. That happens.
However, you need to be quicker on the draw to either solve the problem or get
out. It's way too late now (which is why the advice here is uniformly telling
you to get out). In fact, understanding when _not_ to take a team lead
position is very important for your career.

When you have a failed project like this (and from your description, you can
feel free to mentally label this project with a big red "failed" stamp), it is
quite important to reflect upon what _you_ could have done to save it. It's
easy to say, "It was K's fault" or "Nobody listened to me", but if you were to
save the project, it is entirely possible that it will require you to
influence K in a certain way. Or perhaps you need to get more influence with
people higher up in the project. The fact that your performance report was
downgraded indicates a certain souring of the relationship with those above
you. Rather than worrying about whether they can do this, you should be
wondering, "Where did I screw up that relationship?"

My advice to you is to find a position with a _very_ strong lead developer.
When interviewing for a new position, make sure to seek out the lead you will
be working for and choose a group where you will learn the skills that will
enable you to be successful the next time you are in that role. I would advise
you to avoid another lead position until you find that strong mentor (unless
you are hard headed and don't mind the trial and error approach -- which is
fine, but a bit taxing stress-wise ;-) ).

Good luck!

~~~
ScottBurson
> Rather than worrying about whether they can do this, you should be
> wondering, "Where did I screw up that relationship?"

Yeah, well, the OP might have screwed it up, or K might have successfully
backstabbed the OP.

Offering the back end team one's own team members is a selfless act. I'll
wager it's not the only way that the OP has demonstrated a commitment to the
success of the project. A healthy organization recognizes such a commitment
and rewards it with increased influence at the very least (ideally, with
increased compensation as well).

This is not a healthy organization, and the OP can't fix it. It's time to
leave.

~~~
Jemaclus
That may be true, but self-reflection is a win/win scenario. You can always
make a situation _better_ , even if you can't _fix_ it. OP should definitely
leave the job, but the GP is correct in that he shouldn't just say "It's K's
fault" and leave it at that. The question to ask yourself is: if I ever get
into this situation again, what will I do differently to effect a different
outcome?

~~~
gardnr
So true. I find this to be the case with all bad experiences in life, not just
professional ones. It's easy to place blame and rationalize how it's not your
fault. Playing through scenarios of how you could have single handedly altered
the course is a great learning exercise. It's too late for this project and it
is time to set it down as gracefully as possible and walk away, but it's never
to late to learn how to do better in the future.

------
zinssmeister
Highly recommend getting out of there and looking for a new job. Depending on
your financial situation I'd either get out this very moment or try to hold on
another paycheck or two while sending out resumes and taking phone screens.
Judging based on your pastebin I'd say that K is incompetent both on a
technical (busy work and response times of backend calls) and on a people
level (highly political, doesn't bother with proper
requirements/communications). You can't change K and it might be a long time
before she will get herself in trouble and eventually fired. So, waiting this
one out is not an option, good luck finding something new, ping me if you need
some leads.

~~~
helplessdev
I definitely do need some leads. The situation is getting increasingly taxing
on me both mentally and technically despite my attempts to keep calm. How do I
reach out to you?

~~~
zinssmeister
follow me on twitter @zinssmeister and send me a DM

------
rhapsodic
I've been in a similar situation. There's nothing worth salvaging. It looks
like your best option is to get out. Start looking for your next job
immediately. It's easier to get hired when you're currently employed. Don't
consider any counter-offers they might make. Leave quietly and professionally.
As tempting as it might be to make a dramatic exit, there's no upside, in
terms of your career. And take comfort in the fact that you'll probably one
day look back on this as a valuable learning experience.

------
FennNaten
From what I've read, I'd say that you seem a bit too soft for a team lead.
That's something you can improve though, but it looks like it's a bit late for
this project.

A team lead's role's spread across several areas: ensuring the project is set
up in a healthy way to optimize quality/speed ratio, mentoring team members,
and working with product managers (if applicable) to solve problems/remove
obstacles which can harm the project.

From your narrative, you seem to cover first and maybe second point, but be
completely off the loop on the third one. When faced with a defective team
member as K seems to be in your story, you have to solve the issue. Start with
talking one-to-one with the problematic element to see if things can be
settled, and if not, go up the management chain without hesitation, explaining
clearly why K's behavior is harmful and proposing some actions.

You say that you're 'not invited' to their meetings, and that's an issue
because you mustn't rely on 'being invited', you should be the one who drives
the thing and invite the others. If you don't rise up and speak for yourself,
nobody will, and the blame will fall on you. A lead is not passive.

One important thing is putting each of your action in the perspective of the
project. You're not 'pointing finger' at a coworker, you're stating that the
project can't move on and is at great risk because of some missing parts, and
you're willing to work with the responsible of those parts to have them done.

Same thing for your reviews, you're a lead, you shouldn't be given a paper to
sign and vague excuses. Firmly request detailed explanations, and if not
provided refuse to sign anything.

If after taking enough actions, things don't resolve as they should, start
looking elsewhere for work. A company which fails to take the good advice
doesn't deserve talented devs, and there is more opportunities for talented
devs than talented devs to fill them up.

But on your end, don't accept tasks as lead if you're not prepared to assume
the 'lead' part of them.

[edit: formatting]

~~~
ScottBurson
There may be some truth in this, but I think it's overstated. The OP did speak
up about major issues with the project, even suggesting moving people from the
front end team to the back end team, which was done.

I don't think there's much one can do about an co-worker at one's own level,
who is successfully blaming everyone else for the project's problems,
accumulating influence, and driving away competent subordinates. You just have
to get out. Eventually management may figure out the real problem, but if they
don't get it yet, you can't wait around for them to get a clue.

~~~
FennNaten
From what I read, OP did speak up at the beginning to say that backend was
late, but never directly put K's methods as the center issue, to avoid
'pointing fingers'.

Even when transferred team members complained, before leaving, OP didn't state
in the text that anything was brought up to management.

There are orgs where managers 'above' the team lead level are completely
clueless about the technical side, and OP's company seems to be of this type
if K's getting away with her behavior, meaning that she can bullshit her way
through this if nobody on the same level rises the issue.

Still, I'd agree with getting out of this type of org anyway, but upon reading
I just feel like OP didn't 'fight' properly. There are several levels of
action that one can take in this situation: trying to influence the coworker's
behavior, face to face discussion, documented report of what's wrong to
management, asking for an assessment of project state by another experimented
tech lead... And these actions have to be taken early on, quitting being the
last resort.

Note that I'm bringing this up because I haven't seen these mentioned
explicitly in OP's writeup, so I assume that none of these strategies have
been tried, but I may be wrong.

------
Osiris
I would try to focus on improving the communication and collaboration between
the two teams.

I'm on the backend team with only two of us. I'm the sole REST developer. The
UI team has three people. I sit with one UI developer to my right, one right
behind me, and the UX designer kiddy-corner.

When features come up, ask five us talk about the requirements. The UI guys
provide input on how they'd like the API to work. As we build, I ask them
questions, they ask me questions. When I think I'm done, I push to a test
server where they can hit on it. Sometimes they find I missed something or ask
if I can add something.

In short, were referred to in the company as the "app team". UI + API is
really one team with the same goal.

I would recommend coming up with ideas that you think would help move the
project forward and present those to the management two levels up and try to
get buy in from them. You might find yourself in an even better position if
you can actually salvage the project rather than just leaving it.

------
YuriNiyazov
You seem quite young. Did you email your AWS IAM contact and ask if that job
offer is still on the table?

~~~
mquander
+1 on this. If AWS wanted to hire you then, likely as not they probably want
to hire you just as much now.

------
angersock
Just get the fuck out of there--the company has shown it'll lie about your
performance, that it doesn't know what the hell it is doing to develop
software, and that it'll allow malicious and incompetent people free reign.

When, not if, that project craters, K will probably throw your ass under the
bus. Get out.

~~~
ScottBurson
> When, not if, that project craters, K will probably throw your ass under the
> bus.

Looks like that's already happened.

------
clarkevans
Sometimes it takes a time to recognize failed middle-management (people can
get over-promoted and/or change colours) -- a frank chat with senior
management might be mutually beneficial. If you're inclined to try and rescue
this, then consider going up _two_ more levels, asking for a lunch to speak
with a business owner about the project. Be calm and respectful, emphasizing
your mutual interest in a successful project.

------
ChuckMcM
Sad story. Sounds like you really care a lot about the project and in this
case perhaps a bit too much. That your management has been pretty unclear with
you suggests that the communication channels are broken as well.

My suggestion for you in your next job (as I think the environment has gotten
so twisted where you currently are that it makes little sense for you to
continue there) is stay focused on your deliverables. Don't give away
developers that you lead. When others are not providing the support you need,
bring it up with your manager that you have time to work on other stuff while
you wait, or you can keep honing your project. Only do things you are asked to
do (don't volunteer) and when questioned about why you are working on
something explain it was because some superior asked you too.

The politics you're running into are wrapped up around ownership, competency,
and leadership. By trying to help it sounds like you stepped on some toes
(easy to do). The goal here is to have your manager doing the stepping on
toes, not you. That keeps you clear of the politics and that is why you tell
your manager you've got your stuff done as much as can be done and ask them
what _they_ want you to do next. Do that proactively, don't sit around because
you have nothing to do, and they will give you new things to work on. And
people who have a problem with what you're working on will have to blame your
manager not you.

While it seems silly to have to do this, when you detect you're working with
people who can't be adults about what needs to be done and who is, and is not,
getting it done. You need to either leave or keep your head down. I recommend
the former, life is too short to work with idiots, but if you really like your
teammates or the project you're working on do the latter. Force the directives
to come from your manager and you are left as the person getting things done
and they are the person putting you on these projects.

------
wtbob
Do your best at the job you have, and start looking for new jobs. Sounds like
the current place is a mess, and there's nothing you can do to fix it; you've
raised your concerns, and that's all you can do. You can re-iterate that
professionally in your exit interview.

~~~
seivan
Out of curiosity, when you say "do your best" do you mean go all the way and
pull all nighters and weekends or does it mean do your best within the work
hour ranges?

~~~
wtbob
By 'do your best' I mean to work professionally, which _doesn 't_ entail all-
nighters or weekends except in exceptional cases.

Show up at 8, have a nice lunch, leave at 5 and work like a professional
during that time.

------
Raed667
My 2 cents: Get an offer elsewhere and give your notice. Don't bring this up
to you future employer and find a generic excuse for leaving.

------
andreyf
Sounds like you have a choice — you can run from the political shitstorm that
is around the corner (look for another job), engage with K and HR and her
manager frankly and honestly (not easy), or just keep your head low and wait
for everything to blow over. The choice is definitely up to you. You seem like
a good communicator. Perhaps try succinctly voicing your concerns to someone
else who can help advise or assist within the organization?

You could also start more carefully by asking direct questions about whose
mistake it was to tell you about promotions and bonuses before the decisions
were completely finalized, and what _specifically_ the mistake in your
performance evaluation was. When in doubt, always get more information first.

~~~
pinewurst
Any action that involves engaging with HR is a mistake, pure and simple.
They're there to protect the company even when it's acting through managerial
malfeasance.

~~~
kabdib
HR is not there for you. HR is there for the company.

I've made the mistake of thinking that HR would solve malfeasance and Bad
Political Shit done to me by managers. Won't make that mistake again.

~~~
rrauenza
I don't completely agree and have experienced otherwise, but it also depends
on whether the manager is going against company culture and policy.

~~~
kabdib
Let's just say that making a manager's girlfriend mad at me (she was a cow-
orker of mine, he was a manager in the same group) and thinking that HR would
fix anything forced me into one of the best career choices I ever made
(srlsly!)

~~~
andreyf
Any company which is OK with manager-subordinate romance is not worth working
for, IMO.

~~~
kabdib
Company was okay. That group, not so much . . .

~~~
andreyf
Fair enough, although this seems like something which is ideally a company-
wide policy from very early on. FWIW, I regretted typing that after re-reading
it later. There are most certainly exceptions.

------
sixtypoundhound
Whoa. Take A Deep breath.

Speaking as a director-level leader of a shadow IT group who has (pardon my
French) been through some shit, the situation isn't as bad as it looks on the
surface....

Some key points:

\- yes. You've got a cluster fuck in progress; K seems to be lacking in IT
mgmt skills.

\- regarding reviews, raises, and promotions they can do more or less whatever
they want with those and nothing counts until the ink is dry. Nor will anyone
who matters give two shits about them 90 days later. None of my big $ moves
ever lined up with any review (actually, most of the time it was exactly
opposite).

\- The more pertinent question is "will I be fired" over this? Which would be
silly if the facts are as you say. You are one of the remaining few who
understands how the app is supposed to work.

In the long run, you know how the system works and she does not. I've played
this game before several times and wind up walking my tormentor out the door.

Suggestion: mentally write off the promotion and ignore your review, dismiss
all short term noise; focus on things which drive where you will be 12M-24M
out. (This is also why I have never protested a review in the past 15 years;
nobody gives a shit if you survive).

Fun games to play:

1) Inform C that you don't have enough access to what is going on in K's
process, due to being excluded from the team lead meetings. Point to this as a
source of delays and "confusion". Do so in writing.

2) Get K to put down specs; go ask clarifying questions with appropriate next
level mgmt on copy. Gently highlight gaps.

3) Ideal time to get creative in how you develop / document solutions on the
front end; I would give as little detail as possible to make it harder to fire
me.

4) Call a meeting of your own, that overlaps the purpose of the meeting she
excluded you from. It's agenda should be something like requirements
validation or solution design. Be nice but indicate you need it to accomplish
your goals.

What you're setting up here is a slow boiling cauldron of incompetence charges
again K and yourself as a trusted "competent" source in the app and underlying
technology.

Move SLOWLY and GENTLY in laying this groundwork; soft innocent questions are
best. Be like water...drip drip drip. Slowly wearing away at her credibility
and building your own. Maintain emotional control and calm when she lashes out
(she will).

Look for a new job, of course. This crap may be more than you want to deal
with and that's ok. But there are ways of fighting back against bullies like
this....

~~~
marktangotango
Thanks for taking the time to write this!

------
dennisgorelik
> I suggest that we "loan" 2 of our current 4 people to the back-end

That was your biggest mistake.

In abstract theory, moving developers from frontend to backend might have
sense, but in practice you moved developers from capable tech leader (you) to
incapable tech leader (K).

So, in essence, your suggestion made these two developers to wasting their
time and, ultimately, quitting in frustration.

At the time of your "loan 2 developers" suggestion did you know that K was a
clueless developer/lead?

~~~
helplessdev
I agree. I feel partly responsible for their frustrations on K's team and
ultimately, their departure. Sometimes I wonder if things would be better had
I not made that suggestion.

And no, I did not.

------
pasbesoin
Based on your TL;DR.

Keep a timestamped journal documenting what is happening daily. Keep it
separate from their systems, but be careful not to include their IP in it.

My (limited) understanding is that such record-keeping can carry some weight,
if things ever go to court or to some form of review -- arbitration,
unemployment insurance qualification, etc. Hand-written might actually be
better, because it demonstrates the amount of work that went into journaling
and is additionally in your own hand. Also, there is no risk of it bleeding
onto their systems nor onto the public Internet.

Second, based on your description, it is time to move on. Don't tell them
this, in advance and beyond whatever "two week" or the like notice you may
feel is appropriate. Just do it.

In my experience, once the company starts failing on its commitments and
shifting blame onto you, the ship has sailed. Get out, before you're tossed
out.

P.S. Some of your management may talk about some eventual "once things have
improved" scenario. Don't believe it. Just look at their _current_ actions.

Very likely, they are waiting for the opportune time when _they_ have their
ducks in a row, to let you go. (That includes, if they are competent for their
own purposes, sufficient/overwhelming documentation to justify their eventual
decision -- even if it is and including "manufactured" scenarios that
guarantee resulting documentation of your "failure".)

Yes, this all sounds rather cynical. Another word for that is, "realistic."

Best of luck.

------
sharmi
Hi,

From what you say, the chance of any real fix is almost nil, as no one seems
to have a grasp of the elephant that is software development and what it
entails. All the delay, number of bugs filed and the new recruits leaving
should have raised red flags all over.

Unless you are someone who thrives in office politics, you need to bail out
right now. Software development is a mentally taxing job and its something you
need a lot of mental stamina to do. Poisonous environments like these will
erode your stamina and your love for your career in general. That is a perfect
recipe for burnout. Unfortunately, the first time burnout happens, most of us
do not know we have reached that point until much after the fact. You need to
preserve your sanity and well being first as this experience can potentially
affect your performance and contentment in the next job too.

Do not regret this experience. Try to accept it, learn from it and move on.
This will help you filter out similar traps in the future.

------
ryporter
My advice is to try your best to deliver by the deadline. You want to be able
to tell future employers (and yourself!) that you did what you could, and that
you didn't bail during a final push.

After that, leave. You evidently have the ability to secure good job offers.
Don't gripe about this when interviewing (it's a red flag). Just focus on
moving your career forward.

------
colindean
Also being discussed on /r/cscareerquestions:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/3y8ite/n...](https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/3y8ite/need_advice_performance_rating_dropped_and/)

------
yoda_sl
Sorry to hear about the project heading in the wrong direction beside your
attempts. As many suggested sooner or later things are going to blow up and
you need to either be prepared to face the storm since you are acting as a
team lead, or simply either move to another group in the company or find a new
place by sending your resume around. When it is going to blow up, and if you
are still there I will advise you to keep track of any emails that you may
have sent and shared in larger group with your concerns. Being able to show
some accounting of what happened may help you overall.

Personally I will get the hell out of there: it is not worst wasting your
time, energy and stress level especially considering what they are doing to
your review. Working in a toxic environment is not good in the long term.

------
marktangotango
K is incompetent, this is not unusual or uncommon. What you have failed to do
is cover your own ass, and play the political game. It's probably to late to
recover an upward career trajectory at this company, if that matters to you,
move on. Otherwise hunker down and protect yourself from this persons
incompetence, all this busy work are api and requirements changes. Document
them and make it known every change expands the already stresses schedule.
Don't rush to fix the crap k team breaks, let it go. You're new line is "our
stuff is done except these x items k team broke".

As others said this disfunction is the norm, anything better is the exception.

------
marshray
Whoever promised an early Jan delivery date for a $700M project is insane.

------
northernman
In situations like this, its normal to think that your own behavior is
faultless, and that the "others" are conspiring to screw you over.

In reality, its usually _you_ that is the problem. For whatever reason, the
people in power don't view you as a key player. They may even be hoping you'll
leave.

Situations like this are pretty much unrecoverable, so best to look for
another job.

But, do think hard about where you went wrong, so that the same thing doesn't
happen again.

------
tehwebguy
Put in notice, your life will be so much better.

------
tahssa
You need to do any sane person does when facing a disaster of epic
proportions. RUN & DON'T LOOK BACK!

Sadly most workplace disasters are like tsunamis, people don't realize the
severity until it's too late and bridges end up getting burned.

------
puppetmaster3
Call in sick to decide and to spam your resume. Once u have interviews lined
up give notice.

------
amenghra
Got a link to your resume?

~~~
sfk
I'm pretty sure it isn't, but this question _could_ be a trap.

~~~
atmosx
I am 99% that's not the case. The author has a public profile my guess is that
he is referring to this[1].

[1]
[https://quaxio.com/join_square/index.html](https://quaxio.com/join_square/index.html)

------
pluma
Run away.

